# xBox 360



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

My xbox 360 elite has error 74 and i dont know how to fix it please help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It isn't a user repairable issue.

E74 error appears when you use your Xbox 360 console

E74: I/O Hardware Error - HSIO related, could be crc error, or many things: There is high chance it's a scaler chip problem (the "ANA" or "HANA" chip near the AV cable connection) it can also be caused by a faulty AV cable so check that first. Microsoft covers this error under their 3-year warranty, this is availble to anyone who hasn't modified their console. contact MS to get a free replacement console before attempting to fix this yourself. Failing that this error In some cases it is a problem with the GPU and may be repairable by doing the x-clamp replacement (see error 0102)


----------

